# Interested in Rescue - Thoughts, Opinions??



## alexbakerrr (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm 20 years old, and am a full time college student. I just bought a house with my SO and we have three dogs, a german shepherd (1 yr old, Adila), an australian shepherd (Dani 6 yrs old), and a yorkie (Boo, 10 months old)... We have about an acre of property in upstate ny and we plan on installing an electric fence soon after we close on the house next week. I've worked at an animal shelter in Buffalo NY for three years prior to moving out here for school, in behavior and adoptions. I've been suckered into fostering countless litters of orphan kittens while working and still going to school, but never took home any dogs. We lived in the city and with two dogs, it wasn't reasonable to introduce any additional large animals. I've always been interested in dog rescue but never had the means to do so. I coordinated about a dozen transports from shelters down south to various rescue groups and foster homes. I think more than anything, its just something I'm ready to do. 
Heres my question. I know the financial burden it is to independently rescue animals. I'm not interested in doing a large scale operation, but if I did do rescue on my own, without a rescue affiliate, I would probably only rescue four or five dogs a year. I plan on losing money no doubt, because as we all know, rescue is expensive. Especially after vetting, etc. Honestly, I know a lot of you are going to say go with a rescue group, and truly, I wouldn't mind working with an established group. Expenses are on them, finding a home is on them, etc. You all know the works. But every once and a while when I look at these urgent postings, one grabs me, ya know? I'm sure you all get that when you look through the posts. The only thing is that I really would want the freedom of choosing which ones I wanted to help. I just really can't decide if that really is a deal breaker in choosing to go with a rescue group or doing rescue independently. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## alexbakerrr (Aug 17, 2009)

Gah, don't know how it ended up here. Can a mod please move it? Sorry. Thanks.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Our fosters alot of times point me to a certain dog they would like to foster. If it is do able we get that one. We want our fosters happy and the dogs. That way they know exactly what they are getting. It works for us. Alot of times, cats, other dogs and kids are a determining factor with what would be a good fit for a foster also.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

BTW - I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LLOVE LOVE LOVE OVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my electric fence- 

'specially when you are sick. 

did I say how ,much I love it!??!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well ya gotta be brave to walk THAT tightrope with no safety net. if you're brave, have good resources (lotsa $$$), and are willing and able to make the decisions you will need to make (what is in the best for any given dog at any given moment), up to and including the unthinkable, i say go for it. these dogs and the people who rescue them need all the help they can get.

you will also be able to get help and guidance from this board, but for most of us probably only if you have great personal and vet references and are willing to be totally transparent. you should also absolutely require that (referrences and total transparency), of any and all you work with.

please read the section here "do you know where that dog is going".

good luck. pace yourself. be careful.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Keep in mind too that reputable rescues require an animal to be returned to them...at any time during that animals life...if the adopters can no longer keep them. That is a very difficult committment for an individual. That combined with the screening and home visits, contracts and costs.........make going with an established reputable rescue the better choice. 

Reputable rescues will work with you...and give you a foster that fits your criteria.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree with Mary Ann. While some people are able to do a good job doing rescue on their own, it's not something I recommend when you're first starting out. Operating without a safety net often means that dogs fall through. You could wind up with a dog with a major medical problem that is more than you can treat, with a dog coming back on you at the least convenient time, being sued because a dog you adopted out bit someone, and the list goes on. My suggestion is to start off fostering with a reputable group and see how it goes. If, down the road, you decide to go it alone you'll be much more knowledgable about how to do it. There's a lot to learn about fostering and adopting out dogs and no reason to reinvent the wheel. Take advantage of the resources that are out there and learn from people who have been there so you don't have to make all the same mistakes yourself.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

pupresq and myamom are two of the most experienced people here and i would give more weight to their opinions than mine.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

As several others have mentioned, fostering is lots of work and can be amazingingly rewarding. I've probably fostered close to 150 dogs in the time I've been involved with rescue. Most have been delightful houseguests and only a handful have been any kind of challenge. However I don't know that even after "all these years" I would consider fostering on my own. Being with a reputable group provides all sorts of safety nets (vet care, adopter screening, dogs that come back, etc.) but also gives me a peer network and support system. The out-of-pocket dollar cost is a factor, but miniscule compared to the emotional cost. Having someone there helps keep me grounded, gives me a place to vent, gives me access to other volunteers who know so much more.

I love fostering but don't know that I'd be able to say that after almost 13 years if I didn't have the support of the SASRA'S structure and the other volunteers.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

katieliz! 
shucks girl! (you made my night)


----------



## alexbakerrr (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I really appreciate you all taking the time to respond in detail. I also received a few PM's that really helped give me a new perspective on fostering for a rescue. I'm probably going to wait a few weeks but I think as most of you suggested, going with an established rescue is really gonna be my best option.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

excellent. wishing you the very best of luck and many rewards and positive experiences as you help these dogs, the need increases by the day (hour? minute?). thanks again!


----------

